# banks doing safety deposit boxes for cash ?



## quackser (6 Jun 2011)

Hello - (Greetings - its my 1st post as I'm new here)

May I ask does anyone know any banks in Dublin that do Safety deposit boxes ?  Where customers can deposit cash but in such a way that if there was a general default / doomsday scenario where bank accounts were frozen  that people could have their cash savings somewhere safe. 

I know there would be no interest , so the money would lose to inflation , but the cash would be safe.

Thanks for any advice / suggestions.


----------



## mercman (6 Jun 2011)

The only place in Ireland that offers safe deposit boxes is the Bank of Ireland College Green. As far as I know they are not offering new facilities to new customers, but if you have an association with a BoI branch they may be able to assist you. Otherwise you are pretty goosed, unless you wish to place your money in some kind of safe equities is. Vodafone/ HSBC/ Barclays, which all pay a dividend, but go up and down in price.


----------



## Jim2007 (6 Jun 2011)

quackser said:


> I know there would be no interest , so the money would lose to inflation , but the cash would be safe.



But what would it be worth in your doomsday scenario?  I heard of people buying precious metals and putting it deposit boxes, but never cash!

Jim


----------

